# Grafikfehler während des bootvorgangs der init-phase ?

## JKRock

hi,

 ich weiss gar nicht mal wie die phase genannt wird, aber beim booten meines laptop-gentoo systems ist auf einmal die ganze Grafik (also die textausgabe) am anfang fehlerhaft, da sind lauter weisse streifen bzw. flecken/muster also irgendwie auch wie durch fehlplatzierte buchstaben oder so...

Also irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben (ich versuch bei gelegenheit screenshot beizufügen...)

Nach einer gewissen Zeit wird, das Bild im Display aber dann wieder noch während der boot-phase in Ordnung!

Ich habe wieder keine Ahnung was der Grund dafür sein könnte.

Ich weiss nicht ob das relevant ist:

Habe zuvor mich an dem acpi-guide versucht und schon einige Änderungen auf einen neuen kernel angewandt.

D.h. habe /oder hätte jetzt im grub-bootloader zwei einträge:

- normaler kernel

- kernel mit acpi erweiterungen

dass hatte auch so funktioniert, aber seit dem grafikfehler meine ich ist auch die grub-boot-auswahl nicht sichtbar! Jedenfalls meine ich dass unter diesen grafikfehlern zu erkennen!

ich füge mal meinen /var/log/Xorg.0.log bei:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux pop1-3127.catv.wtnet.de 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP Sun Jul 20 17:33:32 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 19 June 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 29 20:56:24 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) XKB: model: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e85c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 1179,ff00 rev 0c class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a02 card 1179,ff00 rev 0c class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a03 card 1179,ff00 rev 0c class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2841 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,2843 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,2845 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,2847 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2815 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,2850 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2829 card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 1179,ff00 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 10ec,8136 card 1179,ff00 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 168c,001c card 144f,7128 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0c:04:0: chip 104c,8039 card 1400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 0c:04:1: chip 104c,803a card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0c:04:2: chip 104c,803b card 1179,ff02 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0c:04:3: chip 104c,803c card 1179,ff02 rev 00 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,13), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xc9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,9,9), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,12,16), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc200000 - 0xfc2fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 13: bridge is at (12:4:0), (12,13,16), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfc000000/20, 0xd0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfc100000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc504000 - 0xfc5047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc504c00 - 0xfc504fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfc504800 - 0xfc504bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018d3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000018d8 - 0x000018df (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018d4 - 0x000018d7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc504000 - 0xfc5047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc504c00 - 0xfc504fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfc504800 - 0xfc504bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018d3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000018d8 - 0x000018df (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018d4 - 0x000018d7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc504000 - 0xfc5047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfc504c00 - 0xfc504fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc504800 - 0xfc504bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018d3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018d8 - 0x000018df (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018d4 - 0x000018d7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc504000 - 0xfc5047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfc504c00 - 0xfc504fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc504800 - 0xfc504bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018d3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018d8 - 0x000018df (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018d4 - 0x000018d7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfc504000 - 0xfc5047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfc504c00 - 0xfc504fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc504800 - 0xfc504bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018d3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018d8 - 0x000018df (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018d4 - 0x000018d7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFC000000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: dc00  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.554

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  LGPhilipsLCD

(II) intel(0):  LP154WX4-TLD2

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00dc00000000

(II) intel(0):    00100103802115780ab3409959538d27

(II) intel(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0502017303020

(II) intel(0):    36004bcf100000190000000000000000

(II) intel(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

(II) intel(0):    475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe

(II) intel(0):    004c503135345758342d544c44320043

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 56320

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: dc00  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.554

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.145   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  LGPhilipsLCD

(II) intel(0):  LP154WX4-TLD2

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00dc00000000

(II) intel(0):    00100103802115780ab3409959538d27

(II) intel(0):    25505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101bc1b00a0502017303020

(II) intel(0):    36004bcf100000190000000000000000

(II) intel(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

(II) intel(0):    475068696c6970734c43440a000000fe

(II) intel(0):    004c503135345758342d544c44320043

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 56320

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000400

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x100000c0 to 0x000c0000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x10606000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710088

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x4e2d1dc8

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x8000085e

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfc504000 - 0xfc5047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfc504c00 - 0xfc504fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfc504800 - 0xfc504bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018d0 - 0x000018d3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000018d8 - 0x000018df (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018d4 - 0x000018d7 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [44] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 488960 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1955836 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5472 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00041fff: exa G965 state buffer (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00050000-0x02147fff: front buffer (33760 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x02148000-0x02157fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02158000-0x02797fff: back buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02798000-0x02dd7fff: depth buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02dd8000-0x04dd7fff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf9242000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf9242000 to 0xb7b63000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0050000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xfc000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xd0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 1280 (pitch 1280)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xd2158000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xd2798000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xd2dd8000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x02148000 (pgoffset 8520)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02158000 (pgoffset 8536)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x02798000 (pgoffset 10136)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x02dd8000 (pgoffset 11736)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 17

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

schmeisse mal den Grubsplash aus der menu.lst.

Py

----------

## Polynomial-C

Oder wenn du den Grubsplash behalten willst: 

```
mount /boot ; cp -v /usr/share/grub/splash.xpm.gz /boot/grub/
```

----------

## JKRock

tja, hab denn grubsplash jetzt entfernt und siehe da, es klappt wirklich - keine grafikfehler mehr!

Aber warum? Vorher hatte es doch auch geklappt - was kann den grubsplash korrumpiert haben?

gruß JKRock

----------

## py-ro

Das Standard Bild wurde bei einem Update gelöscht, weil es jetzt niciht mehr standardmässig nach /boot kopiert wird.

Py

----------

